# Is It Bad To Leave A Puppy Alone For 4 Hours? D:



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

We want a bloodhound puppy to get at the beginning of july, we'll be with it all the time for aboutt 7 weeks until i have to go back to college, after that thee 4 month old puppy would be left alone from about 10am too 2pm at the most, 3 times a week (monday, wednesday and friday) we'll crate train in in the holidays

is that too much time alone?
>_<


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

I think 4 hours is fine so long as he/she gets a walk and taken out to0 the toilet before hand.

I would definitely advocate training him to be on his own in the 7 weeks you are with him though, as spending all the time with him as a youngster may mean he will get separation anxiety when you do leave him.


----------



## izzey (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Bloodhounds are lovely we have 3. The time you say should be fine although sometimes bloodhounds and crates do not work they will howl non stop as soon as they are put in one


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally I think it's four hours is too long to be left in a crate (I am not a fan of crates at all but even so think that's too long to be confined) but if it is the case that the pup's going to be left on its own in the house then definitely get him or her used to it early otherwise it'll be a hell of a shock.


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Ooooh definitely don;t leave it for 4 hours in a crate. I wouldn;t leave my dog for longer than maybe half hour - 1 hour at most in his crate.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

is there anywhere else i could put him apart from a crate? >_<


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

can the pup have a bed in the kitchen with a baby gate on the door?:flrt:


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> is there anywhere else i could put him apart from a crate? >_<


Personally I heave my dog in the room where his crate is (kitchen) with a kong and some toys, that way he can go into his crate if he wants and has toys to keep him occuipied and if he goes to the toilet in the house, it;s easy to wipe up.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> can the pup have a bed in the kitchen with a baby gate on the door?:flrt:





FuzzyFurry said:


> Personally I heave my dog in the room where his crate is (kitchen) with a kong and some toys, that way he can go into his crate if he wants and has toys to keep him occuipied and if he goes to the toilet in the house, it;s easy to wipe up.


 
ahhh good plan! thanks


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Whenever I leave mine (who's 9 months) I put a baby gate on the stairs and let him have the run of the hall (which is tiled), the kitchen and the dining room (both of which have wipe-clean flooring.) Even though he's pretty much toilet trained he does get a wee bit stressed out if I leave him (even though he's never left for longer than a couple of hours at a time) so does _sometimes_ have the odd accident. I like to keep boundaries (within reason, of course) so he's not allowed in the living room when we're out. He also doesn't need to be in there as he has plenty of room in the other rooms. I let him have the dining room so he can look out and has plenty of rooms for his toys and the kitchen and hall is left open so he can have plenty of room to stretch his legs and keep cool rather than being confined. 

I found that this is a really good routine as he knows that he's in the living room when we're home but when we're out he's still not confined to anything ridiculous. I honestly think that even if we'd put him in a crate from 8 weeks old then he would've had a heart attack from being stressed out. Personally I don't like the things at all and provided you've got enough things to occupy a pup and he's been walked and gets into a routine of being left for certain periods at a time then it can't be a problem.

Just make sure you keep all valuables/destroyables out of reach!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*leaving a pup*

mine are left 4 hours a day.I get up v.early to spend time interacting and now that innoculations are complete a walk before leaving.Pup is well and truly ready for sleep before I leave.I have a child gate on the kitchen to prevent escape and I put paper at one end and have no problems at all.Puppies need an awful lot of sleep,four hours kip is nothing to them providing the waking hours are stimulating.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> is there anywhere else i could put him apart from a crate? >_<


why not be totally radical and do it the old fashioned way and just leave him in the house loose. Or in a room with no cables to chew and with a washable floor.Cages are a recent curse. I'm of an age where when we had dogs, they were part of the family and just lived loose in the home. If you think that the dog might get so distressed that it causes damage and you want to put it in a cage to prevent this, perhaps you need to think whether it's fair to keep a dog who is going to be distressed?
None of my dogs has ever experienced living like a gerbil in a cage. I hate the damn things and have refused to sell puppies to anyone who mentions that they intend to confine the dog in a cage.
I think it's awful to shut a huge dog in a cage where it cannot stretch out and cannot toilet if it absolutely has to go, nor can it eat or drink anything during the time.To contain such a large dog comfortably o that it can move around and stretch out, you'd have to have a cage the size of a small kitchen.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

fenwoman said:


> why not be totally radical and do it the old fashioned way and just leave him in the house loose. Or in a room with no cables to chew and with a washable floor.Cages are a recent curse. I'm of an age where when we had dogs, they were part of the family and just lived loose in the home. If you think that the dog might get so distressed that it causes damage and you want to put it in a cage to prevent this, perhaps you need to think whether it's fair to keep a dog who is going to be distressed?
> None of my dogs has ever experienced living like a gerbil in a cage. I hate the damn things and have refused to sell puppies to anyone who mentions that they intend to confine the dog in a cage.
> I think it's awful to shut a huge dog in a cage where it cannot stretch out and cannot toilet if it absolutely has to go, nor can it eat or drink anything during the time.To contain such a large dog comfortably o that it can move around and stretch out, you'd have to have a cage the size of a small kitchen.


 
i wouldnt want it lose in the house because i'd prefer it not to piss all over the carpet .

and alsooo i didnt think of putting it in the kitchen whilst im out, i think i'll be doing that instead now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> why not be totally radical and do it the old fashioned way and just leave him in the house loose. Or in a room with no cables to chew and with a washable floor.Cages are a recent curse. I'm of an age where when we had dogs, they were part of the family and just lived loose in the home. If you think that the dog might get so distressed that it causes damage and you want to put it in a cage to prevent this, perhaps you need to think whether it's fair to keep a dog who is going to be distressed?
> None of my dogs has ever experienced living like a gerbil in a cage. I hate the damn things and have refused to sell puppies to anyone who mentions that they intend to confine the dog in a cage.
> I think it's awful to shut a huge dog in a cage where it cannot stretch out and cannot toilet if it absolutely has to go, nor can it eat or drink anything during the time.To contain such a large dog comfortably o that it can move around and stretch out, you'd have to have a cage the size of a small kitchen.


 
The only time I have used crates is for young pups to eat in or if I had to go upstairs they were put in it for their own safety but after the first couple of weeks they were put away. I cant imagine locking a dog in one for hours. Ive never even have pups crying at night as I always take them up to bed with me


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree re: the crates. I've had so many pups and never ever considered getting one. As far as I'm concerned the trials of having a puppy is all part of having a puppy. The house training, the crying, the (sometimes) destruction... it's all character building and sets you up for the overall responsibility of having a dog, which is a mighty huge responsibility. As far as I'm concerned, inventions like crates are just trying to mute the whole process and turn dogs into convenience items.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Enjoy your pup when you get it. I do like Bloodhounds....lovely dogs. Pics when you get!!

Like most have said on here training is the Key thing here. 
I do not like crates and have never used them. All my Dogs have had free roam of the house apart from my Daughters/Spare room.
I have never came back to any accidents or a trashed living room.

Good luck with getting everything set up and have fun training.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

im not a huge fan of crates eaither... the first trainer i used suggested one so i bought it i think i have used it once... and felt awful ever since its just been in the front room open as a "safe spot" kitchen is a great idea tho, usually very little that can get destroyed  good luck


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe I've just been really lucky but not one of my puppies has ever destroyed any part of the furniture, or even anything else really. Even my Husky cross pup was an absolute dream in regards to not destroying anything. Maybe it's because I give them quite a bit of freedom that they don't feel so much frustration and want to take this out on the furniture.


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

We onyl ever actively used the crate with my pup when he was really little and when we first got him. He was a right buggar for chewing things (No matter how many chew toys, kongs and other toys I gave him!) and toileting everywhere at night, so he was kept in it overnight or when we popped out to the shops. Helped loads with his separation anxiety and now it;s just open all the time and he goes in it when he wants to sleep  I try to never shut him in it for more than half an hour, because just like I don;t like my rats being shut away, I don;t like the dog being shut away either.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

some say no, some say yes. When i got my pup i was doing 9-5 work. Then got made redundant so spent HOURS too long with him haha. 

either way he has no issues being left alone all day, no whining, no howling, just sleeps on the stairs waiting for you to get back.

i crate trained my pup worked untill he was a little older, and by that poitn it wasnt really needed so it went. Only used it to house train him and it really did help.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't like crates either. whoever up there said it makes it easier for dogs to be a convenience item is right. a couple of years ago i rescued a 4 year old female boxer who'd spent a looooong time in a crate. it seemed like whenever she did anything, she was put in the crate. my god she was unfit. 

i don't even really know what they're meant to be used for but i'm sure a lot of owners who have them use them to put the dog in to keep it out of the way like with my poor boxer. (i say my but she got re-homed to my aunty & uncle who vowed never to have another boxer after their old girl died)

i agree with fenwoman (happening more & more often, that. scary) when i was a kid & we had dogs, no one thought about crates. dogs were just left to have free roam of the house or at least have a room to themselves.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

It just seems like there are constantly being inventions to make all kinds of dog (and other pet) ownership simply convenient to certain owners who could not look after the dog properly if these inventions didn't exist. Don't get me wrong, there are some things that make stuff a lot easier and are welcomed, but there're also other things that are completely unnecessary. As far as I'm concerned locking an animal in a tiny crate just because it makes _your_ life easier because it cannot chew _your_ furniture or wee on certain parts of _your_ home is not right, because if you're so concerned about those kind of things then having a dog probably isn't for you. You can lock a puppy in a box if it makes stuff easier now, but you still have to face up to other responsibilities including exercising, feeding, stimulating, paying and caring for your pet that can only be done through patience and dedication - the kind of traits that are all part and parcel of raising a dog and should not be eradicated through incarceration or other convenience items.

This is by no means directed at any one in particular btw. Just my personal opinion on the whole thing.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have a problem with crates & I have one for my Chihuahua & Boston Terrier. 

I see no problems with leaving a puppy for 4 hours, as it will probably sleep most of that time you are away. If you put the puppy in the crate for that period, don't expect him/her to have held in its toileting, as it is quiet a time for an 8 week old puppy to hold. As it gets older, it will be able to hold for longer.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*crates*

I think its good to get a pup used to a cage as they are useful for car travel or confinement after an op.I'm not keen on shutting them in and toileting having to occur close to the sleeping area.You would have to have a giant cage to allow a very big breed pup space to toilet and sleep in.I don't suppose it's the end of the world but not something I would opt for.My pups slept for a solid 6 hours yesterday after a very busy afternoon.Bliss it was.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have a stairgate on my kitchen and she has her bed in there and her crate is open for her to hide things such as socks etc.


----------



## gtm15782 (Aug 24, 2008)

My other half has just got a little westy puppy and if you gave her free roam of the house when you went out you would have to move when you returned. 
She poos 5-8 times a day pees everywhere and chews everything including us despite having more chew toys than I can count.
When she goes out she leaves her in the kitchen with food and water and makes sure its safe for her in there.
I guess it depends on the species and the individual dog but we have a little demon.
I guess thats what you get for buying a terrior
Bless her:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gtm15782 said:


> My other half has just got a little westy puppy and if you gave her free roam of the house when you went out you would have to move when you returned.
> She poos 5-8 times a day pees everywhere and chews everything including us despite having more chew toys than I can count.
> When she goes out she leaves her in the kitchen with food and water and makes sure its safe for her in there.
> I guess it depends on the species and the individual dog but we have a little demon.
> ...


I know exactly how he feels. My pup is a patterdale and not for the lighthearted lol.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I never used a crate until I got Tai, who came with one. Ended up taking it down as she wasn't using it, but put it back up when I went back to work and now she loves it. Perhaps that is because of the double quilt and pillows that are in there now though :lol2: She's never locked in, I even tried to take the door off because it is in the way but can't remove it. It is her own little room for her to go into and out of whenever she pleases. I think they can be a good thing when used to give a dog a den to go to, their own little space but like everyone else I don't like the idea of leaving a dog locked in one. If Tai wants to sit in her crate all day she can but I wouldn't want to force her to stay there.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

SilverSteno said:


> I never used a crate until I got Tai, who came with one. Ended up taking it down as she wasn't using it, but put it back up when I went back to work and now she loves it. Perhaps that is because of the double quilt and pillows that are in there now though :lol2: She's never locked in, I even tried to take the door off because it is in the way but can't remove it. It is her own little room for her to go into and out of whenever she pleases. I think they can be a good thing when used to give a dog a den to go to, their own little space but like everyone else I don't like the idea of leaving a dog locked in one. If Tai wants to sit in her crate all day she can but I wouldn't want to force her to stay there.


 I hate the fact that the makers of these things use words like 'den' and 'safe space' in order to con people into thinking the dogs prefer them. Dogs don't live in wire dens in the wild. Nor do they live in cramped little caves or holes, which is what the equivalent would be. As you say, the door gets in the way, why not toss the horrible prison looking thing out, and buy her a nice comfy dog bed instead, especially if as you say, she is never confined in it. A dog bed will not get in the way, you can lift it to vaccuum under it, you can move it into another place if you need her to be out of the way, it can go into kennels with her and it can be bought to match your decor.I don't really buy the whole 'den' thing and and the 'own space' thing either. My lot have dog beds, the mat in front of the stove, my furniture so they sleep where they please. They do not have sole rights to any particular place. Their beds are only theirs as long as I deem it so. If it is my whime to stand in them or remove them completely, that's my right. They do not have ownership rights to anything.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i use crates to stop my two chewing each others faces off at feeding time


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

our Dogs are left alone for hours on end sometimes. not good you might think, however I work continental shifts so I am around most of the time and believe me all they do all day is sleep,sleep and sleep some more.
As long as they have plenty of fresh water and are exercised twice a day they are more than happy.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I hate the fact that the makers of these things use words like 'den' and 'safe space' in order to con people into thinking the dogs prefer them. Dogs don't live in wire dens in the wild. Nor do they live in cramped little caves or holes, which is what the equivalent would be. As you say, the door gets in the way, why not toss the horrible prison looking thing out, and buy her a nice comfy dog bed instead, especially if as you say, she is never confined in it. A dog bed will not get in the way, you can lift it to vaccuum under it, you can move it into another place if you need her to be out of the way, it can go into kennels with her and it can be bought to match your decor.I don't really buy the whole 'den' thing and and the 'own space' thing either. My lot have dog beds, the mat in front of the stove, my furniture so they sleep where they please. They do not have sole rights to any particular place. Their beds are only theirs as long as I deem it so. If it is my whime to stand in them or remove them completely, that's my right. They do not have ownership rights to anything.


Why when she is happy in her crate? Or in the space between the two chairs, again which is pretty much closed over? She also gets to go on the chairs/sofa and will sometimes sleep there so it is entirely her choice. She had a basket that had blankets and pillows in and never used it at all because she prefered the sofa, now she has her crate back up over she is using that. She isn't been forced to go in her crate yet she is in there right now. If she didn't like it she wouldn't be using it now would she? Not only that, but she start using it even more when it was covered with a blanket making it more like a den!

I'm not taking it away just because you say so when she is quite content in there, it is a hideous looking thing but hey, if she is happier to have her crate then so be it I'm not throwing her out of there because of one persons opinion, I'm going by my own dogs behaviour and preferences not what someone on here prefers for their dogs.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with shell and fenwoman here. . . dogs really shouldnt be kept in crates. If you cant train them not to chew/wee or destroy the place then you shouldnt have a dog. If you would rather your dog be unhappy and miserable ina tiny space rather than have a few posessions chewed then you REALLY shouldnt own a pet. Would you lock your child in a small cage whilest you were out at work?
The only time I think cages would be okay are for in car or for very short periods of time, otherwise its not fair on the dogs. I dread to think what my 4 would end up like if I locked them in a cage for 4+ hours, its no wonder people end up with hyperactive out of control dogs!!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> some say no, some say yes. When i got my pup i was doing 9-5 work. Then got made redundant so spent HOURS too long with him haha.
> 
> either way he has no issues being left alone all day, no whining, no howling, just sleeps on the stairs waiting for you to get back.
> 
> i crate trained my pup worked untill he was a little older, and by that poitn it wasnt really needed so it went. Only used it to house train him and it really did help.


i say yes.



AZUK said:


> our Dogs are left alone for hours on end sometimes. not good you might think, however I work continental shifts so I am around most of the time and believe me all they do all day is sleep,sleep and sleep some more.
> As long as they have plenty of fresh water and are exercised twice a day they are more than happy.


 
just like my dogs,like you say as long as they get exercised when you are home there not bothered my two are big lazy monsters !
as for crates turning dogs into crazy uncontrollable what rubbish"!
not walking or training dogs does that,if you use a crate you have to train a dog to use it cannot be thrown in door shut jobs a gooden.

i use a crate for our younger. they cant be that crap or cruel as my two quite happiley trott in there to nap of there own free will,each to there own.

if you leave a puppy for 4hrs be exspected to come home to lovely puppy mess 1000's of people work with dogs.and im sure they work longer than 4hrs:whistling2:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

rach666 said:


> as for crates turning dogs into crazy uncontrollable what rubbish"!
> :whistling2:


 
If you penned any of mine in for any period of time they'd be jumping up the walls and they get a good 2 hours exercise a day and free roam 24/7 and are still livley hyper things!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

SilverSteno said:


> Why when she is happy in her crate? Or in the space between the two chairs, again which is pretty much closed over? She also gets to go on the chairs/sofa and will sometimes sleep there so it is entirely her choice. She had a basket that had blankets and pillows in and never used it at all because she prefered the sofa, now she has her crate back up over she is using that. She isn't been forced to go in her crate yet she is in there right now. If she didn't like it she wouldn't be using it now would she? Not only that, but she start using it even more when it was covered with a blanket making it more like a den!
> 
> I'm not taking it away just because you say so when she is quite content in there, it is a hideous looking thing but hey, if she is happier to have her crate then so be it I'm not throwing her out of there because of one persons opinion, I'm going by my own dogs behaviour and preferences not what someone on here prefers for their dogs.



I'm with you here :2thumb:. One of my Dogs years ago was absolutely petrified of storms & fireworks. To the point where he'd be a quivering wreck & would often have to be sedated as he was that bad. He had a cage set up with the door left open all the time & this had a blanket covering it. This was the only place he felt safe & secure when there was a storm or fireworks. Dogs like to feel secure, by offering a cage that is covered over makes them feel secure. Think back to Wolves, they use "dens" & this is where the bitches whelp & rear the cubs. As domestic Dogs are decendants from Wolves why would they not feel secure in their very own "den"?

If she is happy in her cage then i say go for it. You are the only one who knows when your Dog is happy so do what you think is best for her :2thumb:.


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> If you penned any of mine in for any period of time they'd be jumping up the walls and they get a good 2 hours exercise a day and free roam 24/7 and are still livley hyper things!!


I guess it depends on the individual dog then. My dog is crate trained and he's the soppiest laziest thing alive. Is he constantly hyper and bouncing off the walls? No. Does me crating him make me a bad owner? No. He still gets 3 walks a day, one being at least and hour and a half off lead. I don't agree with crating them all the time like rats or mice, but sometimes it is just easier to crate them. My dog is happy in his crate and goes to it and uses it as his bed, so I am not going to stop using it.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If most people read the info on the boxes the crates come in they would see your not ment to leave a dog unattended in them :whistling2:

And I just wanted to ask the OP have you got experience with Bloodhounds? And spent time with the breed?
Because I'm thinking you possibly wouldnt be asking if it was ok to crate one if you had.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> If most people read the info on the boxes the crates come in they would see your not ment to leave a dog unattended in them :whistling2:
> 
> *And I just wanted to ask the OP have you got experience with Bloodhounds? And spent time with the breed?*
> *Because I'm thinking you possibly wouldnt be asking if it was ok to crate one if you had*.


 
Is this because of the baying and howling they do when lonely:whistling2:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> If most people read the info on the boxes the crates come in they would see your not ment to leave a dog unattended in them :whistling2:
> 
> And I just wanted to ask the OP have you got experience with Bloodhounds? And spent time with the breed?
> Because I'm thinking you possibly wouldnt be asking if it was ok to crate one if you had.


Agreed, they are woking dogs and pack animals, i doubt it'd be happy as an only dog never mind being kept in a tiny cage - these animals are bred to run for MILES!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Is this because of the baying and howling they do when lonely:whistling2:


That would be it :lol2:



girlsnotgray said:


> Agreed, they are woking dogs and pack animals, i doubt it'd be happy as an only dog never mind being kept in a tiny cage - these animals are bred to run for MILES!


I agree these dogs are not suited to be left on there own, let alone be crated.
I have been lucky to meet a couple and they are seriously stunning dogs. But they are dogs who need to spend allot of time outdoors, they need allot of mental stimulation and imput and do not like to be left alone.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> Agreed, they are woking dogs and pack animals, i doubt it'd be happy as an only dog never mind being kept in a tiny cage - these animals are bred to run for MILES!





Shell195 said:


> Is this because of the baying and howling they do when lonely:whistling2:





marthaMoo said:


> If most people read the info on the boxes the crates come in they would see your not ment to leave a dog unattended in them :whistling2:
> 
> And I just wanted to ask the OP have you got experience with Bloodhounds? And spent time with the breed?
> Because I'm thinking you possibly wouldnt be asking if it was ok to crate one if you had.


i know someone that has a bloodhound and uses a crate, has used one since it was a puppy. i was just wondering if it would be fair on the dog, but thats proof they CAN be fine in crates, i havnt asked advice on the dog breed? we'll be fine with a bloodhound. its stupid to say basically anyone with a bloodhound cant work xD because you'd have to leave it alone to work.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> i know someone that has a bloodhound and uses a crate, has used one since it was a puppy. i was just wondering if it would be fair on the dog, but thats proof they CAN be fine in crates, i havnt asked advice on the dog breed? we'll be fine with a bloodhound. its stupid to say basically anyone with a bloodhound cant work xD because you'd have to leave it alone to work.


i agree with u daisy, wen we got a boxer we was told load about them how the wreck the place etc etc and our boxer never did anything like that. the only thing he chewed once was one my teddies and extra strong super glue wen was a puppy thats it x


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

clairebear1984 said:


> i agree with u daisy, wen we got a boxer we was told load about them how the wreck the place etc etc and our boxer never did anything like that. the only thing he chewed once was one my teddies and extra strong super glue wen was a puppy thats it x


thanks  we had a boxer! they are lovley :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

clairebear1984 said:


> i agree with u daisy, wen we got a boxer we was told load about them how the wreck the place etc etc and our boxer never did anything like that. the only thing he chewed once was one my teddies and *extra strong super glue* wen was a puppy thats it x


:gasp: that said i know of one dog who tried to eat a can of expandable gap filler. to each their own :lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Mine have a 'crate' cage that is theirs and it gives them security and breathing space should they need it. They are free to enter/exit at will. They are introduced to the cage as a puppy.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> :gasp: that said i know of one dog who tried to eat a can of expandable gap filler. to each their own :lol2:


bles him, got back and it must being out other dog who knock it of table as hes a deerhound and jack was a puppy then. had to ring vets and i had to carefully removed dried up glue of his whiskers lol


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

clairebear1984 said:


> bles him, got back and it must being out other dog who knock it of table as hes a deerhound and jack was a puppy then. had to ring vets and i had to carefully removed dried up glue of his whiskers lol





miss_ferret said:


> :gasp: that said i know of one dog who tried to eat a can of expandable gap filler. to each their own :lol2:


LOL! awwwwwww! i'll have to keep the expandable gap filler and super glue away! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

izzey said:


> Oh Bloodhounds are lovely we have 3. The time you say should be fine although *sometimes bloodhounds and crates do not work they will howl non stop as soon as they are put in one*


 


I was going by this post:whistling2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

izzey said:


> Oh Bloodhounds are lovely we have 3. The time you say should be fine although *sometimes* bloodhounds and crates do not work they will howl non stop as soon as they are put in one





Shell195 said:


> I was going by this post:whistling2:


she says sometimes xD


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> she says sometimes xD


 
you dont seem to be getting the point here. Your getting a breed that was bred to work and run and you want to keep it in a crate and left alone for hours. Mabey it wont chew the place but its still unfair on the dog - just because it gets used to it doesnt mean it wouldnt be happier with more space/attention and exercise. Personally i dont think youve researched the breed enough, like the millions who s:censor:w up collies/hounds and other high energy breeds because they cant give them the lifestyle they NEED and DESERVE. This is why so many adolesent dogs end up in pounds.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

i've researched the breed a lot actually. people have to have jobs to be able to pay for dogs.. 4 hours 3 times a week isnt much, calm down.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> i've researched the breed a lot actually. people have to have jobs to be able to pay for dogs.. 4 hours 3 times a week isnt much, calm down.


It doesnt mean you have to lock him in a cage though does it? Would you like to be trapped on your bed for that long? Why couldnt you at least give the puppy a whole room? Might be more mess to clean up but at least it would have a bit more freedom and can run around and play with its toys. Id be very suprised if any responsible bloodhound breeder would sell a puppy knowing its going to be kept confined for so long.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Daisyy said:


> i know someone that has a bloodhound and uses a crate, has used one since it was a puppy. i was just wondering if it would be fair on the dog, but thats proof they CAN be fine in crates, i havnt asked advice on the dog breed? we'll be fine with a bloodhound. its stupid to say basically anyone with a bloodhound cant work xD because you'd have to leave it alone to work.


and how would you know whether the dog was suffering mentally? How do you know it's 'fine' shut in a crate for hours and hours?



Daisyy said:


> i've researched the breed a lot actually. people have to have jobs to be able to pay for dogs.. 4 hours 3 times a week isnt much, calm down.


Hey here's a news flash. It isn't a right to have whatever breed of dog no matter how unsuitable your home is.I can tell you that you wouldn't get one of my puppies.I turn people away if they so much as mention a cage to me. If your home and lifestyle means that the dog would be left alone for long periods and that it will go crazy with boredom and perhaps wreck the place, then simply don't get the dog. What you don't do is get it anyway because you want one, then shove it inside a metal cage so that it can't cause any damage as it goes quietly mad from boredom.That's plain and utter selfishness and anyone with that attitude should not own a dog at all.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> and how would you know whether the dog was suffering mentally? How do you know it's 'fine' shut in a crate for hours and hours?
> .


 
I totally agree - I see what it does to horses mentally being confined in tiny boxes for long periods, your left with no end of problems and im convinced its no diffrent with dogs - it just cant be good for their mental health.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

look tbh, if you read the whole thread, you would see i was considering giving it a room, if your just going to leave bitchy comments that arent helpful, i'd rather you didnt comment at all  being harsh over the internett is pathetic, you pretty much know nothing about me and your acting as if im going to mistreat a dog, loads of people use crates with perfectly stable and happy dogs, i was asking about crates, not saying i was definatly leaving it in one, i wanted to know if it was ok and opinions on it, not have people being stupid and pathetic trying to belittle me.:2thumb:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> i wanted to know if it was ok and opinions on it, not have people being stupid and pathetic trying to belittle me.:2thumb:


 
So your asking for an opinion but if it doesnt suit you then its not valid? :whistling2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> I agree with shell and fenwoman here. . . dogs really shouldnt be kept in crates. If you cant train them not to chew/wee or destroy the place then you shouldnt have a dog. If you would rather your dog be unhappy and miserable ina tiny space rather than have a few posessions chewed then you REALLY shouldnt own a pet. Would you lock your child in a small cage whilest you were out at work?
> The only time I think cages would be okay are for in car or for very short periods of time, otherwise its not fair on the dogs. I dread to think what my 4 would end up like if I locked them in a cage for 4+ hours, its no wonder people end up with hyperactive out of control dogs!!


I agree, i had plenty chewed and pee'd on before mine learnt to behave! 

Ive been after a GSP for ages but i know it probably wouldnt fit in with our routine at the moment very well so i'll wait longer...:whip:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> So your asking for an opinion but if it doesnt suit you then its not valid? :whistling2:


i dont want to know your opinion if your being harsh about it, i havnt ever used a crate and there's no need for you to be bitchyy basically  could have just said "i dont agree with crates"

no need to go mental


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> i dont want to know your opinion if your being harsh about it, i havnt ever used a crate and there's no need for you to be bitchyy basically  could have just said "i dont agree with crates"
> 
> no need to go mental


 
I was just trying to get you to see how bad they can be. My father was a huntsman so i grew up around hounds (albeit foxhounds) and know how highly strung these animals can be, and simply cant imagine how they could be happy locked up all the time.
I would recommend you go with the room idea, it will make the dog much happier and if you provide lots of chews/toys they will be able to play and run about when you are away.:2thumb:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

my two staffies have a bed in the kitchen with the baby gate locked when we go out, but generally have never left them alone for more than about two hours. they are a pair of lazy bums during the day and usually sleep past us coming back in:lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Just make sure he's tired, had playtime, toileted, 
i think if you leave dogs from day one they dont really think anything of it, so dont leave it too long before leaving him for short periods. 
your old dressing gown is great for comforting them. 
lots of toys, chews.
dont make a big deal saying 'goodbyes' just go. 
and stairgates are a god-send with pups! (and leaving him on the washable floor goes without saying....) 
spend the first few weeks training well and you'll never need a crate


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

we leave our two in the kitchen in there bed with the baby gate locked after a 20 min walk they sleep for bloody hours. Never left them for more than 3 hrs right enough.:lol2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> I was just trying to get you to see how bad they can be. My father was a huntsman so i grew up around hounds (albeit foxhounds) and know how highly strung these animals can be, and simply cant imagine how they could be happy locked up all the time.
> I would recommend you go with the room idea, it will make the dog much happier and if you provide lots of chews/toys they will be able to play and run about when you are away.:2thumb:


okay thanks 



tommybhoy said:


> my two staffies have a bed in the kitchen with the baby gate locked when we go out, but generally have never left them alone for more than about two hours. they are a pair of lazy bums during the day and usually sleep past us coming back in:lol2:


haha awwww  staffies are adorable, i think i may have to find a way to cut down the time he's left alone xD



lizardloverrach said:


> Just make sure he's tired, had playtime, toileted,
> i think if you leave dogs from day one they dont really think anything of it, so dont leave it too long before leaving him for short periods.
> your old dressing gown is great for comforting them.
> lots of toys, chews.
> ...


thanks 



tommybhoy said:


> we leave our two in the kitchen in there bed with the baby gate locked after a 20 min walk they sleep for bloody hours. Never left them for more than 3 hrs right enough.:lol2:


awwwwww xD


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I hate the fact that the makers of these things use words like 'den' and 'safe space' in order to con people into thinking the dogs prefer them. Dogs don't live in wire dens in the wild. Nor do they live in cramped little caves or holes, which is what the equivalent would be. As you say, the door gets in the way, why not toss the horrible prison looking thing out, and buy her a nice comfy dog bed instead, especially if as you say, she is never confined in it. A dog bed will not get in the way, you can lift it to vaccuum under it, you can move it into another place if you need her to be out of the way, it can go into kennels with her and it can be bought to match your decor.I don't really buy the whole 'den' thing and and the 'own space' thing either. My lot have dog beds, the mat in front of the stove, my furniture so they sleep where they please. They do not have sole rights to any particular place. Their beds are only theirs as long as I deem it so. If it is my whime to stand in them or remove them completely, that's my right. They do not have ownership rights to anything.


I thought you had dog crates in your dog room, which have the doors left open?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> I agree with shell and fenwoman here. . . *dogs really shouldnt be kept in crates. If you cant train them not to chew/wee or destroy the place then you shouldnt have a dog. If you would rather your dog be unhappy and miserable ina tiny space rather than have a few posessions chewed then you REALLY shouldnt own a pet*. Would you lock your child in a small cage whilest you were out at work?
> The only time I think cages would be okay are for in car or for very short periods of time, otherwise its not fair on the dogs. I dread to think what my 4 would end up like if I locked them in a cage for 4+ hours, its no wonder people end up with hyperactive out of control dogs!!


The same could be said about pinch collars....:whistling2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Like I said, find me a crate company that states a dog can be left unsupervised in one.You wont find one. You will find something like this incase your dog accidently kills itself or gets injured.



> _• Remember that a wire crate and many puppy pens are made of wire mesh and it is possible that your dog may attempt to bite the mesh or push its leg through the wire spacing. If your dog does this, it may get trapped or suffer injury. Please be aware of your responsibility in supervising your dog.
> 
> 
> __Do not leave collars on dogs - crate or no crate - in case the disc or buckle get caught._


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> The same could be said about pinch collars....:whistling2:


and youve obviously not seen my posts and am now using halti's on them for going out and lupi's on longlines.:2thumb:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I hate the fact that the makers of these things use words like 'den' and 'safe space' in order to con people into thinking the dogs prefer them. Dogs don't live in wire dens in the wild. Nor do they live in cramped little caves or holes, which is what the equivalent would be. As you say, the door gets in the way, why not toss the horrible prison looking thing out, and buy her a nice comfy dog bed instead, especially if as you say, she is never confined in it. A dog bed will not get in the way, you can lift it to vaccuum under it, you can move it into another place if you need her to be out of the way, it can go into kennels with her and it can be bought to match your decor.I don't really buy the whole 'den' thing and and the 'own space' thing either. My lot have dog beds, the mat in front of the stove, my furniture so they sleep where they please. They do not have sole rights to any particular place. Their beds are only theirs as long as I deem it so. If it is my whime to stand in them or remove them completely, that's my right. They do not have ownership rights to anything.


 
nor do they live in houses in the wild, or compfy beds or fresh water at all times etc etc


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> nor do they live in houses in the wild, or compfy beds or fresh water at all times etc etc


they don't live in houses but they do have comfy beds. Not man made beds but comfy beds of dry vegetable matter like bracken, grasses or soft sand etc and yes, they have access to fresh water at all times. It may be from a stream, but it is fresh and it is water all the same cos they can't survive without it.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> I agree with shell and fenwoman here. . . dogs really shouldnt be kept in crates. If you cant train them not to chew/wee or destroy the place then you shouldnt have a dog. If you would rather your dog be unhappy and miserable ina tiny space rather than have a few posessions chewed then you REALLY shouldnt own a pet. *Would you lock your child in a small cage whilest you were out at work?*
> The only time I think cages would be okay are for in car or for very short periods of time, otherwise its not fair on the dogs. I dread to think what my 4 would end up like if I locked them in a cage for 4+ hours, its no wonder people end up with hyperactive out of control dogs!!


only cos your not allowed. just like u cant leave a child home alone on its own.

my little dog is crated wen no ones in yea not long at all as normall someone in all the time, but he goes in by himself, and somtimes wen open the crate he tay in and chews his toys. 

you say u would never leave a dog in a crate but u have used a prong collar??? now that is something i would never ue and i would actually trained my dog the proper way not ue them


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

ok so i have st bernards so theres no such thing as crate training here

however we do use a few (6 normally) babydan playpens when the puppies are young in the garden

( we let a litter of ten pups loose in our 3 acre garden and it was far too hard to watch everyone was behaving and not eating naughty things like stones and sticks)

if you want to confine it a playpen with at least enough space to play ,pee sleep and put bowls and toys in should be the very least not a crate

i would never sell a st bernard to someone who even mentions crate training !!!

didnt read everyones posts so may have copied what they said!
cheri


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

missmoore said:


> ok so i have st bernards so theres no such thing as crate training here
> 
> however we do use a few (6 normally) babydan playpens when the puppies are young in the garden
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think i'd find space in my house for a crate big enough to fit a St Bernard! :lol2:
Mine are loose, although Whippet was crate trained, as we were going away and i wanted her safe in car. 
They have run of bedrooms, lounge and kitchen. (Not dining room as whippet has destroyed blinds and nets by sitting in window to watch the world go by... ) 
They go on and off the beds, settees and in out of kitchen. Very rarely get a mess. 
Go with the kitchen idea until he / she is housetrained. (Esp if rented place). Then it's easy to clean accidents. Leave water down at all times, and plenty of toys etc. Oh, and buy some earplugs for your neighbours..... :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we crate our dogs and I dont see anything at all wrong with it, in fact our adult staff will not settle at all in the kitchen with her bed shes restless and whines but she settles and is happy in her crate, im a big advocate of crate training.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> and youve obviously not seen my posts and am now using halti's on them for going out and lupi's on longlines.:2thumb:


No I haven't. But you advocated using a pinch collar on your 2 Pit Bull types in the past.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> we crate our dogs and I dont see anything at all wrong with it, in fact our adult staff will not settle at all in the kitchen with her bed shes restless and whines but she settles and is happy in her crate, im a big advocate of crate training.


I agree. As long as a crate is not used as a means of punishment, or for overly long periods of time, & the crate is of the correct size for the dog, Im all in favour of crates.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> No I haven't. But you advocated using a pinch collar on your 2 in the past.


Because it was what was recommended and used by the trainer who I sent them to, after speaking to people on here decided to give something else a try and it has worked, if something works just as well and is better for my dogs im all for it.



clairebear1984 said:


> you say u would never leave a dog in a crate but u have used a prong collar??? now that is something i would never ue and i would actually trained my dog the proper way not ue them


You dont have any idea of the sitauation, A - they are working dogs not pets, B - its what their trainer used on them and C - my dogs leave our property about once a year and this is the only time they wore them, im pretty sure most dogs would choose to wear a prong collar once a year and have free run of 150 acres than be stuck in a cage for hours everyday.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> Because it was what was recommended and used by the trainer who I sent them to, after speaking to people on here decided to give something else a try and it has worked, if something works just as well and is better for my dogs im all for it.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have any idea of the sitauation, A - they are working dogs not pets, B - its what their trainer used on them and C - my dogs leave our property about once a year and this is the only time they wore them, im pretty sure most dogs would choose to wear a prong collar once a year and have free run of 150 acres than be stuck in a cage for hours everyday.


i would STILL never use them and i certainly wouldnt take them to a trainer that did


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> i would STILL never use them and i certainly wouldnt take them to a trainer that did


Same here!


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

Prong collar, ew. 

I used to groom a large german shepherd and his owner insisted i use their prong collar as the dog was not trained to walk on lead well (and obviously he never got any exercise aside from visiting me so naturally he got excited), i used it inside out  and to his owners astonishment me.. a 5 ft 1 female was able to control this large dominant excitable shepherd, he has since died of old age - RIP Harvey. Utensils like that are just excuses for not having trained your dog correctly.

Their actually illegal here.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

I understand the use of crates for puppies in training, they can't exactly be trusted not to chew,wee etc though personally mine are kept in the laundry as puppies for nap time and while i'm working - So they can still walk around freely.

Anything over 4 months shouldn't need to be locked up. They should know better then to chew or wee on everything by then.

and to answer the original question as long as your bloodhound gets plenty of exercise and stimulation while you are around you shouldn't have any issues with keeping it alone for that long, if anything goes wrong such as chewing etc, increase the amount of exercise the pup is getting.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> i would STILL never use them and i certainly wouldnt take them to a trainer that did


And I wouldnt lock mine up for hours every day of their lives.



gravitation said:


> . Utensils like that are just excuses for not having trained your dog correctly.
> 
> Their actually illegal here.


Is that why every police dog in america wears them? Does that mean they arent trained properly then? You obviously know nothing about training guard dogs so your comments are irrelevant.

Mabey you should stick to the topic and stop wandering off on a witchhunt
:whistling2:


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> And I wouldnt lock mine up for hours every day of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, every police dog in america? That's the overstatement of the century.

Everyone is giving their own opinions so just shut your wildly out of control mouth for two seconds and let other members of this forum give their advice.

'mabey' you should learn to use coherent english before you tell others their opinions are irrelevant, you might end up looking stupid.

Thankyou and goodnight.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> And I wouldnt lock mine up for hours every day of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But neither do you - you sent your 2 Pit Bull type dogs off to some 'trainer' to be 'trained' to be guard dogs!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

forgive a thick northener (and its slightly off topic) but why would you need to train a dog to be a guard dog? every farm near me has at least one guard dog and a can almost gaurantee that they didnt pay anybody to 'train' them. not having a go just curious as iv always been told its a trait there born with


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I suppose breeds such as German Shepards, Rottweilers & Dobermanns have the guarding instict built in, but the dogs that were taken somewhere to be 'trained' to be guard dogs are Pit Bulls.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I suppose breeds such as German Shepards, Rottweilers & Dobermanns have the guarding instict built in, but the dogs that were taken somewhere to be 'trained' to be guard dogs are Pit Bulls.


 
eh :blush:

what does that mean ?:blush:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> We want a bloodhound puppy to get at the beginning of july, we'll be with it all the time for aboutt 7 weeks until i have to go back to college, after that thee 4 month old puppy would be left alone from about 10am too 2pm at the most, 3 times a week (monday, wednesday and friday) we'll crate train in in the holidays
> 
> is that too much time alone?
> >_<


I don't see anything wrong, mine have been left for for 6-7 hours in the past though only when I have been out for specific reasons I wouldn't do that regular. Usually I walk them before I leave and then put out some food and water and keep the radio on (not too loud).


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

A true American pit imo would need to be trained to attack.An American pit is a great people dog.My lad Ben was bought of Edd Reid,Hes grandad was Al Capone the first male pit in the country,hes mum was trudy again the first female to be imported i think.They have natural gaurding instincts,but hey so did are JRT.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> eh :blush:
> 
> what does that mean ?:blush:


I was replying to MissFerret's post above mine


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I was replying to MissFerret's post above mine


 
ooo okies hun 

hows you ?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> ooo okies hun
> 
> hows you ?


Im alright, trying to fight the boredom of unemployment. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im alright, trying to fight the boredom of unemployment. :bash:


arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhh i dont envy you  its not good that


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhh i dont envy you  its not good that


Tell me about it! I hate it! :bash:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> she says sometimes xD


we have a beagle and they bay and howl when unhappy but she quickly got used to her crate and goes in on hr own when sh is ready for bed now


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> look tbh, if you read the whole thread, you would see i was considering giving it a room, if your just going to leave bitchy comments that arent helpful, i'd rather you didnt comment at all  being harsh over the internett is pathetic, you pretty much know nothing about me and your acting as if im going to mistreat a dog, loads of people use crates with perfectly stable and happy dogs, i was asking about crates, not saying i was definatly leaving it in one, i wanted to know if it was ok and opinions on it, not have people being stupid and pathetic trying to belittle me.:2thumb:


good luck with your new pup. as you will already have found there are a few on here who go really over the top about really stupid things. 4 hours 3 times a week is not a long time. your dog will very quickly get used to it and just nap whilst your gone. and of course you will see if he hates it because he will howl etc. mine lay down and go to sleep as they would do if they had the whole room for 4 hours so i wouldn't let people on here mak you feel bad. yes if you put a dog that isn't used to the crate in it for 4 hours it'd go mad. same as if you put a dog used to sleeping in a bed with its human for the last year in the kitchen on its own to sleep it'd go mad. they are happy with what they are used to. good luck with your pup


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

4 hours wouldnt be a problem atall


----------

